# Red wee



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky is bit naughty and weeing on laminate flooring-to be honest he wees on white carpet too (need to wash it now as e stained it in few places)-but I noticed his wee is red/orange colour
First we saw we have been really concerned as it looked red-i clean it and smelled it -it was wee smell not blood smell-than i took it kitchen towel with wee to different light and it looked more orange.
We started introducing him science selective pellets-could thy make his wee that colour?nothing else has changed in his diet!
I have bleached cages on Sunday but I made sure all of them have been dried before I filled them with papers and hay-but when I see wee first time and I thought it was blood i was really nervous tht maybe bleaching cause that!
Second thing-how to make him stop weeing everywhere?he has spot o landing-which today I close them in their room until I get tray for them and put in that corner.
How to eliminate smell of his wee so he stops going and peeing on the carpet and laminate flooring?we have ordered carpet washer so I can clean all carpet an rugs-would that help?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It could be due to natural dyes in their food ie caratine (not sure of spelling) from carrots. However if that was one of mine I'd be inclined to get it checked out at the vets. You wouldn't necessarily smell blood in their wee tbh. 

Betty has had a wee outside of her crate, fortunately their crates are sat on a thick peice of plastic sheeting. Hers was a diluted milky colour. when I cleaned it up it looked like wee, stinks too.

No doubt someone will be along shortly to give you some proper advice.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Their wee can vary a lot in colour so I wouldn't worry too much. Sometimes it can be orange then it goes darker brown as it dries. Milky appearance can be due to calcium. Elvis used to have really sludgy urine when I first got him, really thick like double cream. I have to watch his diet. If you see him straining to wee, go off his food, pull his tummy in or if his gentleman bits look blood stained then I would go to the vets however. 
In terms of litter training does he regularly wee in the same spot even if it is a naughty spot? You could always try putting a tray over that spot. Personally I would ditch the white rug or cover it as it would be very hard to get the smell out of it, on a bunny level, and old habits die hard. Is he neutered? Also are there other rabbits near by if he isn't bonded? My single bun tends to pee in various places depending on the proximity of the other buns, I think it's a territorial thing.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

First I said to my husband was -call vet
My girls sometimes had red wee-orange it was better visible when we used sawdust now is difficult but he did it on the floor
We have blankets all over white carpet-but he pull it away and wee-usually the Samw spot in landing so I will get tray there
In his room he has massive trays (bottom on cages) and he pees next to his water bowl and food bowl
When he went downstairs i knew he would pee on the carpet in the front room as we have there two new bunnies-do thus normal
The other place is in the kitchen in the rug-right in the middle so I cannot put litter tray there!
He is eating fine drinking pooing ok-I have not seen him strugglinin but I will keep eye on him


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Funky is bit naughty and weeing on laminate flooring-to be honest he wees on white carpet too (need to wash it now as e stained it in few places)-but I noticed his wee is red/orange colour
> First we saw we have been really concerned as it looked red-i clean it and smelled it -it was wee smell not blood smell-than i took it kitchen towel with wee to different light and it looked more orange.
> We started introducing him science selective pellets-could thy make his wee that colour?nothing else has changed in his diet!
> I have bleached cages on Sunday but I made sure all of them have been dried before I filled them with papers and hay-but when I see wee first time and I thought it was blood i was really nervous tht maybe bleaching cause that!
> ...


Normal wee can be a myriad of colours.

Re the weeing everywhere, try washing with a diluted vinegar solution to take away smell of the wee, and hopefully stop him going back.

(check the surface you are washing is OK with vinegar though)

If he is weeing tiny bits all over the place though, more than usual, he might have cystitis, which would need treating asap.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He made proper wee but there are some drops as well on the floor in other places!
Shall that be a concern for us?i can book him for visit tomorrow!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Our dog due to chemotherapy had severe problem with bladder and she was struggling all the time-she would see all the time so we had to stop walks-just short visit in garden
Funky doesn't seems like Aza-it is not that much wee and he doesn't seems weeing all the time.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I took two pictures of his wee(I hope that's not offensive to put them here)


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Second picture -looks dark but normal


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I wish I could offer some advice but unfortunately I can't.

One of my cats had watery blood in his wee. I took a sample to the vets, he is currently on treatment, still another two days to go but already there is a marked improvement in him.

Problem is I wouldn't know if Funky's wee is normal or not. Sometimes Barney's wee is quite dark.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Euw that is dark. Is he drinking enough?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He is drinking from bowl-they have big bowl for two little bunnies and they through it pretty much daily.he always has bio lapis in his water.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What is bio lapis, why is it necessary?

Sorry, when I come across something on here that I haven't heard of I have to ask questions to ensure I am doing everything possible for my two.

I have never checked the colour of their wee until this thread. Theirs wee this morning is the colour of milky tea. I must admit when I cleaned their hutches I assumed the colour was from the wood perserve on their hutch.

How is Funky in himself?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's hard to know, because food and medication can do strange things to a bun's wee, which can vary day to day in colour.

But red wee is always a bit disconcerting - but not necessarily a problem.

Obviously, the concern is it is a bit bloody.

Anything unusual or different is worth checking out, but not panicking about - you can soak some up on a kitchen towel, put it in a platic bag, and take it along. The vet can sometimes test it from there, if there is enough.

You can usually suspect that a bun has waterworks problems/cystitis, as they will have a wee, then soon after, squat back/down for another soon after. This can happen over and over, and the bunny tends to look uncomfortable. They can wee little bits in different places from normal.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Have a read here, it's quite helpful:-

Red Urine: Blood or Plant Pigment?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

When Flo had her kidney problems there was blood around her lady bits but as she was litter trained I didn't notice anything in the tray. That's what prompted me to go to the vets.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> What is bio lapis, why is it necessary?
> 
> Sorry, when I come across something on here that I haven't heard of I have to ask questions to ensure I am doing everything possible for my two.
> 
> ...


Biolapis is a probiotic sachets which I am adding daily to funky's water as helps his guts and due to his constant eatin problem we have decided to keep giving him all the time-usually they should get probiotic in their water if they are on antibiotic or metacam as help sooth the tummy.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He seems fine-eating fine etc. 
tomorrow we finish panacur if his wee won't change I take him to vet


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I doubt that it is anything to worry about, if he is fine in himself.

We have a bunny with red wee here too, but she is on a different diet and medications at the moment, as we try and tempt her after yet another dental.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I doubt that it is anything to worry about, if he is fine in himself.
> 
> We have a bunny with red wee here too, but she is on a different diet and medications at the moment, as we try and tempt her after yet another dental.


We had to give him metacam and metaclopromide just now as he was grinding his teeth-we think though is due to being stuck in his room only-as up to yesterday he was running in landing too and he like to sit there but those two messed up carpet so I closed them today in room-I got them litter tray today so they can be out.
He does that sometimes when he is not happy he grinds his teeth-that's problem with his as sometimes he does stuff like that and we really need to be careful and don't miss anything-but if he is not happy that his routine is changed he gets upset but dose of metacam helps quickly.
I am going to watch his as if this would be something else he needs to go to vet (fortunately his treatments are paid directly to vet by insurer so emergency treatment is not that scary-not that we ever hesitate with any other our bunnies)!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey funky, my mini lop had a grotty day today. I noticed she was lethargic and not eating this morning. Really out of character for her, she's normally rocketing around. I gave her metacam, Zantac etc and she took 14ml of water straight out of the syringe. Luckily she's picked up tonight but look what I found in their tray...I had cleaned it out at time of meds so I could see if she'd pooped or not (easy to tell cos hers are half the size of Huggys!) and she had done a red wee!!








Whether it was dehydration or meds I don't know. But that's interesting, it made mr think of your thread straight away!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Aza our dog is going for blood test on Tuesday for her chemotherapy and we will take both boys to vet as well as Finky seems fine (eating on today) but he did some noises with his teeth - if he carries on like now he goes in Tuesday for check up-to see if his teeth are ok and I will take sample of see to vet
He did have some medication while we have been away (Heidi gave him metacam metaclopromide and recovery food) so this could be a reason of his red wee.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hope it goes ok for you x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside I would be taking your little to the vets.

Let me know how you both get on.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

No she is fine today, i had given her 14ml of water plus meds and this was her first wee after her bout of stasis, so probs a combination of not having passed anything for a while & her meds....everything is functioning as per usual today 
She is moulting like mad, clouds of hairs just floating off her....i'm guessing she got a bit of a blockage & it made her feel lousy...she was so out of it. Today she is back to being her whizzy self  and wees are back to usual


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am glad your bunny is ok.
I have booked funky for vet visit tomorrow at 5.40pm just before my dog blood test-just to check his teeth and take sample of wee


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> I am glad your bunny is ok.
> I have booked funky for vet visit tomorrow at 5.40pm just before my dog blood test-just to check his teeth and take sample of wee


I hope everything goes okay tomorrow. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I hope everything goes okay tomorrow. I will be thinking of you both.


We think our dog's cancer is relapsing as her lymph nodes were bigger last night-we have never ending story-she supposed have another 3 (extra treatments as she is doing really well) -now I really worry.i am goin to her to oncologist on Wednesday for another chemotherapy and see if they need to change drug protocol for her (this is second drug protocol)-so I have had bit of cry last night!
I hope is no dental with Funky otherwise I would have to take day off and sit in vets as if I hear anethestic I am getting stressed


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Got one here yesterday as well! Everyone is fine though.

.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

where else in the world would you see guinea pig semen on the rodents section & bunny red wee in the rabbit section?? we are so blessed! ut:

really hope you get good news at the vets Funky, that sounds like an awful lot of worry & concern for you at the moment ...... my lot send you nose bonks & Fergus sends you his best collie kiss!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> We think our dog's cancer is relapsing as her lymph nodes were bigger last night-we have never ending story-she supposed have another 3 (extra treatments as she is doing really well) -now I really worry.i am goin to her to oncologist on Wednesday for another chemotherapy and see if they need to change drug protocol for her (this is second drug protocol)-so I have had bit of cry last night!
> I hope is no dental with Funky otherwise I would have to take day off and sit in vets as if I hear anethestic I am getting stressed


I will keep every crossed for you Aza and Funky.

I find posting on here helps to relieve my stress levels. Either someone has gone through the same thing with their pets, or is knowledgeable and can advise as to what to expect, or even just knowing there is someone there who understands what we are going through and are genuinely interested in our pets progress.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I will keep every crossed for you Aza and Funky.
> 
> I find posting on here helps to relieve my stress levels. Either someone has gone through the same thing with their pets, or is knowledgeable and can advise as to what to expect, or even just knowing there is someone there who understands what we are going through and are genuinely interested in our pets progress.


For me the most difficult time was when Kimi died and it was good to have support as not many people understand .
That's was time when I properly joined forum as I thought people here would get it how difficult time it was for me.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> For me the most difficult time was when Kimi died and it was good to have support as not many people understand .
> That's was time when I properly joined forum as I thought people here would get it how difficult time it was for me.


Exactly, whether the pet is a dog, cat, rabbit or any other animal, the majority of people (work colleagues and friends) attitude is  get a grip it's only a [whatever pet], like it doesn't matter but they matter to us.

I have been surprised by the number of people who have pets who think the same way.

When I took over Barney's care I felt I had to make a point that it was my grandson's rabbit, and even now getting Betty, she's a friend for Barney, I'm distancing myself from the fact that I do love these little guys and they mean a lot to me. Had I have been at work this week in the state I was in yesterday work colleagues would have thought I had totally lost the plot.

Its far easier for me not to talk about my pets at work and just post on here discussing them with like minded people.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky's teeth seems ok
He has antibiotic as his wee is not bloodier than normal!
We didnt manage to get sample as he did not per on floor today!
Vet couldn't feel his bladder bigger or anything so she is not expecting cyctitis. His teeth grinding could be due to infection
Vet checked Aza's lymph nodes and she felt one on the back of her legs but couldn't feel others.they took blood test but I have not heard yet back about result.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Funky's teeth seems ok
> He has antibiotic as his wee is not bloodier than normal!
> We didnt manage to get sample as he did not per on floor today!
> Vet couldn't feel his bladder bigger or anything so she is not expecting cyctitis. His teeth grinding could be due to infection
> Vet checked Aza's lymph nodes and she felt one on the back of her legs but couldn't feel others.they took blood test but I have not heard yet back about result.


Waiting for results is a nightmare, just hang in there.

Hopefully with Funky the antibiotics will kick in shortly and he will soon start to feel better.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of them.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Aza blood test is ok
We will see tomorrow in oncologist when they check her lymph nodes. 
She should get her chemo anyway


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Worrying times, but I hope that all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I too hope everything goes smoothly for today. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Aza lymph nodes are bigger and they need to change drug protocol for chemo she already had two
She is going back from injection to toxic tablet


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh dear.

I really hope the change in treatment helps Aza.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I really hope the change in treatment helps Aza.


We knew it is question of time when cancer will be resistant to drugs-now it happens twice!it is sad but I am saying positive As this hopefully help remission again and we can more time with her!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have everything crossed the treatment will put the cancer into remission.

Sending positive thoughts and healing vibes and <<< Hugs >>> your way.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Aza was bit quite last night but all good today!
Funky wee wee on the floor and I must say his wee is now dark yellow not red so baytril hopefully is working-he must have had some infection.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Brilliant news so far so good. :thumbup1:


----------

